# Tail of two Colsons



## the tinker (Dec 21, 2016)

I have two junkers here. A pre-war Colson and a late 50's Evans-Colson. 


  Since I am bored now that winter is here..... in case some of you have no snow , here is a shot of my driveway.......

 Anyway I thought I would blend the old with the new.  Put the springer on the 39 , maybe "bob" that rear peaked fender and make a 39  roadster.


May stick a X53 Murray twin springer on the Evans and take off the fenders......add a tank

 .


----------



## vincev (Dec 21, 2016)

Dont park by the fireplug.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 21, 2016)

Have some fun Tink! Open that fire hydrant and wash that snow away... then put on your skates!


----------



## mike j (Dec 22, 2016)

Looks like you have some time & a lot of potential. I've taken some liberties myself with some neglected Colson's, they're excellent canvas's.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 22, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Have some fun Tink! Open that fire hydrant and wash that snow away... then put on your skates!



 i bet tinker dave has a pair of vintage skates a round there some place ,,bet he has a vintage hockey stick to !!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------

